# AT&T U-Verse



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Had to call AT&T this morning.  I always dread that.  I have two land lines, AT&T DSL for internet, and AT&T is carrier on my new iPhone 6 Plus.  Bill I got recently was $40 more than usual.    (Actually, I was expecting $10 less than usual.)  $40 cell phone upgrade fee.  AT&T should not have billed it until next month.  (Not that it wouldn't have shocked me then either.)

So Richard (AT&T employee #RW290G) told me that U-Verse is available in my area / at my address.  Previously AT&T has always told me it wasn't.  U-Verse for TV isn't (I don't want it), but U-Verse for internet is.  Faster than DSL I have now which is S L O W.  It works, but it is S L O W.  Although I can stream OK with my Fire TV.  Knock on wood.

Anyone have experience with U-Verse for internet?  Fast?  Enough?  Problems?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We have Uverse for TV, internet and home phone. We have had them a few years now, maybe 4 or so? We now have the max plus speed now, 18 Mbps. We started with 6, then had 12 for along time. They often will give some deals, like they gave us the higher speed for 6 months. 

I don't really have any issues with the internet, its plenty fast. It really does depend on also the wiring and all that other stuff. We live in really old apartments and so share the "box" with 176 apartments. Considering all that we haven't really had a lot of issues. Once in a while it seems like clogged up in the lines. Since we have everything it all runs through the same router and TV uses part of the internet for example. If you only have the internet, you get a different router I believe. 

So we been pretty happy with it. We use all kinds of devices on it, streaming anything and everything, etc. 

I know that sometimes you read a lot of CS issues with ATT, but every time I needed anything, they send someone the same day or latest the next. My routers died on us a couple of times, older model. They don't leave until they have you set up.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, *Atunah*. Sounds kinda like my situation here. I'm in an older condo building -- 60 units total. One "box" in the electric room for 38 units. The building is two wings so "box" in each wing for units in that wing. I think I may go with U-Verse. Richard is going to call me back tomorrow. He quoted me $51 per month for first year with a $199 service & installation fee which he would waive if I sign up today or tomorrow.

I also asked a friend / former boss who also has U-Verse for internet. She's in Chicago proper. She is happy enough with it. I probably will sign up for it. I'd been thinking of Comcast. But because of the design of this older building, cable wiring (for internet and/or TV has to punch in from outside through a bedroom wall. All the "spaghetti", etc. for wireless would have to be in the bedroom. Would rather not have it there.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I have U verse Internet and love it.  Both hubby and I can watch videos and never miss a beat.  Not geeking or anything but last night had two laptops, a tablet and an ereader connected at the same time.  He was either playing or watching a video, I was playing slots, chatting on k boards and downloading a couple of books.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I have U verse Internet and love it. Both hubby and I can watch videos and never miss a beat. Not geeking or anything but last night had two laptops, a tablet and an ereader connected at the same time. He was either playing or watching a video, I was playing slots, chatting on k boards and downloading a couple of books.


Good to hear that. Is there a "level" of it you have? I expect Richard will call me tomorrow and I'll most likely sign up. Better than DSL. DSL works, but . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it is the lowest level.  And much better than DSL.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I think it is the lowest level. And much better than DSL.


Very happy to hear that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I stayed around home mostly today for call from Richard.  Yeah, right.  That's what I expect from AT&T.  Nothing.  I'll give him tomorrow morning, then will contact AT&T myself.  I was / am ready to switch from DSL to U-Verse.  

I have message on my cell phone from AT&T "How likely are you to recommend AT&T services . . . " due to something else I'd contacted them about.  I'll reply and let 'em know.  I'm kinda middle-of-the-road about AT&T in general.  There's good and there is bad.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Had At&t DSL before and much prefer the U verse. They told me something about fiber optic much faster and clearer quality. Didn't ever have a problem with their internet and was able to connect many devices using the wifi. Don't remember any dropping or problems like that. I have a VOIP phone, roku, kindle, and a smartphone that all accesses the wifi daily. Even though I don't always like calling customer service, I would have stayed with them when my recent contract was up. Somehow no one could find me a better price for the internet, my new price was 65, and I didn't want to pay that much. Of course when I cancelled, and already switched to Comcast, a really nice representative told me that they could've gotten me a better deal. I bought my equipment, so I'll be able to go back anytime if Comcast doesn't work out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I switched to U-verse maybe a year ago. There have been some problems but they've been things like a cable being cut, a bad port, all outside stuff and AT&T has been right out here to fix the problem. Other than that, it's been fine. The installation was fraught with problems but I think that's because it was a new service in my area and the techies weren't really up to speed on the equipment.

Everything settled out okay. 

I'm also getting their home security system so I can dump my land line.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Very happy to hear that, msdanielle and Gertie.  Not like there's a lot of choice for internet connection -- AT&T (DSL or U-Verse) or Comcast.  For various reasons, don't want to go to Comcast.  So I'll give Richard a little time to call me in the a.m.  If he doesn't, I will call AT&T myself -- again.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Now we had a problem due to the first tech telling me he couldn't run a new line so we just ran one ourselves.  Across the ceiling and down.  Had too call back a couple of weeks later.  The new tech said the other one was supposed to have run a new line.  We have been good ever since.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Now we had a problem due to the first tech telling me he couldn't run a new line so we just ran one ourselves. Across the ceiling and down. Had too call back a couple of weeks later. The new tech said the other one was supposed to have run a new line. We have been good ever since.


There's always some problem with AT&T, but then there's always some problem with all of them. The thing is that At&T is committed to solving the problems. They've always come out the next day and actually persisted until they fix it.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah they really are good about fixing the issue. When I first got service the signal I guess wasn't strong and got bumped off a lot. One tech couldn't fix it. It was out of his department. Another tech who wasn't supposed to come that day, came anyway. He said that he wanted to get it done and didn't want me to wait any longer. I thought that was awesome. The only thing that can be a drag is on the phone with customer service. It seems its kinda lengthy with the reps sometimes, and I'll have to talk to multiple people. Then I tell them the whole story all over again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

msdanielle28 said:


> Yeah they really are good about fixing the issue. When I first got service the signal I guess wasn't strong and got bumped off a lot. One tech couldn't fix it. It was out of his department. Another tech who wasn't supposed to come that day, came anyway. He said that he wanted to get it done and didn't want me to wait any longer. I thought that was awesome. The only thing that can be a drag is on the phone with customer service. It seems its kinda lengthy with the reps sometimes, and I'll have to talk to multiple people. Then I tell them the whole story all over again.


You've got that right about calling CS. The last time I went through five perky people who told me they could do that and then transferred me to someone else who would actually have to do it. The sixth perky person told me it couldn't be done. Guess what, it got done all on is own. And I'm not exaggerating about *six (6)* perky people.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

AT&T's online chat is a major timesaver.  I've changed service, changed billing dates, activated new phones, etc all without having to pick up the phone.
We switched from Time Warner to Uverse this past year.  DH says the remote for the DVR is a little cranky, but once we got through the installation, everything worked fine.  And it does seem to be more reliable and faster than Time Warner.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got an AT&T headache -- and I'm not prone to headaches.    Was on the phone for at least an hour with Tiarrah.  Professional installation here next Wednesday morning.  $199 fee for that waived.  For first year $51 / mo for 18Mbps.  Regular cost for that is $61, but I'm getting $10 / mo discount.  Tiarrah said call early next November before initial year special price expires to ask about a promo that might be going on then.  I'm also getting $100 Visa gift card after I've had U-Verse service for first month.  

Thing I don't get and that may be OK -- anything science has never been my thing.  I've always needed a second phone line for DSL to run on.  DSL and condo security system to front door cannot operate on the same line.  Today Tiarrah and her supervisor (who I didn't actually talk to) said 2nd phone line is not necessary for U-Verse / fiber optics.  No?  Any science-minded person here explain that to me?  Tiarrah said when I get up next Wednesday morning that 2nd line for DSL will probably be dead and gone right away.  Coming to install U-Verse between 9:00 - 11:00.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

It may be in the way the lines are connected in the box? Or are you talking a separate phone #?  If that is the case then it should not be gone since that is separate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've got an AT&T headache -- and I'm not prone to headaches.  Was on the phone for at least an hour with Tiarrah. Professional installation here next Wednesday morning. $199 fee for that waived. For first year $51 / mo for 18Mbps. Regular cost for that is $61, but I'm getting $10 / mo discount. Tiarrah said call early next November before initial year special price expires to ask about a promo that might be going on then. I'm also getting $100 Visa gift card after I've had U-Verse service for first month.
> 
> Thing I don't get and that may be OK -- anything science has never been my thing. I've always needed a second phone line for DSL to run on. DSL and condo security system to front door cannot operate on the same line. Today Tiarrah and her supervisor (who I didn't actually talk to) said 2nd phone line is not necessary for U-Verse / fiber optics. No? Any science-minded person here explain that to me? Tiarrah said when I get up next Wednesday morning that 2nd line for DSL will probably be dead and gone right away. Coming to install U-Verse between 9:00 - 11:00.


a land line is required for my alarm system, but with AT&T's fiber optic network, I'm having the AT&T alarm system installed which doesn't require a land line. I'm guessing it's the same principle for you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I had DSL before and had lot of problems. Now I use U-verse. I had no problem for over a year. It's faster and I like it so far. Price around $46/month just for internet, I think, is high. I am not sure but I think it is....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> a land line is required for my alarm system, but with AT&T's fiber optic network, I'm having the AT&T alarm system installed which doesn't require a land line. I'm guessing it's the same principle for you.


Alarm system? I don't think we're talking about same kind of thing. System here is not _alarm system_ -- it's intercom to the front door of the building. Talk to person there and then buzz in / unlock the door. Same intercom system runs throughout the building -- between front door and each unit. So every unit has to have a land line. Can't go cell phone only.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok the reason was the filters


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Alarm system? I don't think we're talking about same kind of thing. System here is not _alarm system_ -- it's intercom to the front door of the building. Talk to person there and then buzz in / unlock the door. Same intercom system runs throughout the building -- between front door and each unit. So every unit has to have a land line. Can't go cell phone only.


Yes, I know it's not an alarm system. But since I no longer require a land line for my alarm system because of AT&T's fiber optics network, you don't require a second line for Uverse because of the fiber optics network. Did I explain it right this time? I was just using my alarm system as an example.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I know it's not an alarm system. But since I no longer require a land line for my alarm system because of AT&T's fiber optics network, you don't require a second line for Uverse because of the fiber optics network. Did I explain it right this time? I was just using my alarm system as an example.


Thanks. Got it this time. Actually, it's what I needed to hear. I hope when AT&T tech is here to install, s/he can explain how it works to me. (Not looking for a long detailed explanation.) I just don't "get" fiber optics.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sandpiper for DSL, you had to put filters on all your phone lines.  With fiber optics,  they put in a different type of connection in the phone box so the filters are no longer needed.  
I am guessing the way the intercom was set up, no way to put said filters. 
We had to put in a separate jack for the fiber optics since there are no longer filters with a splitter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Sandpiper for DSL, you had to put filters on all your phone lines. With fiber optics, they put in a different type of connection in the phone box so the filters are no longer needed.
> I am guessing the way the intercom was set up, no way to put said filters.
> We had to put in a separate jack for the fiber optics since there are no longer filters with a splitter.


That's interesting. They never told me I could take off all those filters. I'll ask when they install the new system.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks. Got it this time. Actually, it's what I needed to hear. I hope when AT&T tech is here to install, s/he can explain how it works to me. (Not looking for a long detailed explanation.) I just don't "get" fiber optics.


Have fun. The techs were here for hours. When I get my new AT&T fiber optics alarm system, they tell me four hours to install.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

See if they redid your outside box.  They are supposed too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have lived in this condo for almost 30 years. Two wing building. There's a "phone box" in the utility room of each wing with wires for units in that wing. A few years ago or a few more than that, AT&T put this "pillar" in back of the building. (Never looked to see if there's another in back for the other wing or only this one.) There's also what looks to be a cover over for in-ground box nearby. It's not labeled with any name, but would guess it's also AT&T? Also black cable running above ground back there. Never saw the cable before. Have never looked close at it all. Cable is half inch diameter at most. It runs under fence to property of single family home(s) on the other side. Maybe it's all related to U-Verse / fiber optics. Will find out Wednesday.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

That cable is the main phone line.  Sounds like they redid the lines a few years  back.  That is the big one for the area.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> That cable is the main phone line. Sounds like they redid the lines a few years back. That is the big one for the area.


Do you work for AT&T, a phone / communications company? I kinda doubt that's "the big one" for the area. Like I said -- find out Wednesday. Getting more and more curious about it all. And anxious for S P E E D here.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sandpiper said:


> Do you work for AT&T, a phone / communications company? I kinda doubt that's "the big one" for the area. Like I said -- find out Wednesday. Getting more and more curious about it all. And anxious for S P E E D here.


No I do not work for ATT, but that is the standard size for phone and cable lines.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This note is taped to "phone box" in the utility room. Explains why I've always had two phone lines in my unit -- one is what I call my voice line with intercom system to the front door of the building running on it and the other was for DSL line.

I can't get it through my head -- fiber optics is not digital? Therefore I don't need the 2nd phone line for it? When the tech comes Wednesday and if he says Yes, you need 2nd line and it's been killed by that time -- you're gonna hear me wherever you live. The techs that make the house calls know things that they just don't in the offices.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been looking around on the internet.  I think the AT&T pillar and in-ground box in the photos above are related to U-Verse / fiber optics.  But I am also thinking I still do need the two phone lines.  I feel quite certain about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My land line has already been canceled in anticipation of my fiber optic system installation. I have every faith I won't need it anymore.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I've got it figured out enough for myself. Due to the intercom system to the front door, _all units have to have a regular land line._ Because of that, for DSL or U-Verse / fiber optics a second line is needed. When I had DSL installed, AT&T tech did have to lay 2' - 3' feet of wire within my unit. (Able to hide it inside cabinets.) I'm pretty sure at this point, I mistakenly had AT&T do their thing and make it a voice line also though I NEVER talked on it. Since getting DSL I've been paying $15 per month to talk on that line which has a separate phone number assigned to it. All I needed for DSL and now for U-Verse is to have that extra wire / line laid (it's there now) but no phone number assigned to it.

I think that's it. AT&T bill will be $15 less per month for that. How AT&T gets U-Verse / fiber optics to my unit I still don't understand. But that's their problem.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

What that note says is techs do not disconnect our lines.  Run a new set.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

All this is AT&T / phone "boxes", etc., etc. in the utility room for this wing. I have NO idea how it works.  Electric meters are behind me as I'm taking pic. All electric building -- no gas.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Have no fears your wires will be done correctly.  Now if you are really curious,  watch the techs.  That is how I learn most things.  Ask them questions.    And yes I have run and hooked up a phone line.  Even got to do electrical once.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

AT&T tech has come and gone. Was here probably hour at most. It is good!! Definitely faster. Actually haven't surfed around too much yet. No doubt it's fast. Tech didn't have to do too much with wires. Some in the wall in my unit behind wall-mounted Trimline phone. And also some in the mess in the utility room. But AT&T tech gave me something that MEANS ALOT to me / us non-techie peoples. AT&T sheet with info on it and also tech's name and phone number to call ANYTIME for connection / network problems and same for his manager's. The phone numbers are local area code -- not toll free number.

*IT IS GOOD!*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, sounds good. I figured it should be much faster than DSL. 

I always found Uverse techs to be really nice and helpful. They don't leave until it all works and always leave their info and numbers. Same here in TX.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hah! I didn't get that kind of service. But I'm still pleased with the uverse internet.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, now that I've surfed a little more but still not too much . . . faster?  I still get the occasional "you're not connected to the internet" screen.  Wait a few seconds and the page downloads.  Didn't think I would see that again?  Tech did say building is still a little distance from FO cable.  Distance does make a difference.  He said this would be faster than DSL though.  See how it goes in the next few days.  

I've never used a computer in anyone else's home.  Maybe I am zipping right along compared to others.  I don't know?  Just know not as fast here as in the Apple Store.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went well for you, and your new service is faster.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hun,
The Apple Store probably has the super high speed Internet that costs a ton for home.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

And the saga goes on. Today I got an e-mail from AT&T U-Verse with a link to my on-line bill. When I first placed order for U-Verse I was asked on-line or paper bill. PAPER in the snail-mail. I'm sure I said that in one or two other calls re U-Verse. When tech was here, he had paper form which had a box -- check if you want PAPER bill. He checked PAPER. So today I called AT&T and talked to Sheila for 30 minutes of my time. Said I will NOT pay an on-line bill. Said I won't even look at it cuz it's probably wrong and that will upset me (even more). So she told me what's on it. It was WRONG. I was billed for the $199 installation which was waived when I ordered the service. I'm pretty sure she said fee waive, paper bill, Visa GC, disconnect one of my land lines were in notes about the order -- but none of it happened. I stressed I WOULD NOT PAY AN ON-LINE BILL. That's AT&T for you. 

*ETA: * Speed hasn't really been faster than DSL. So just wondering . . . does AT&T now have both DSL and U-Verse / fiber optics on my line and billing me for both? Call tomorrow.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugsssss.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I did call yesterday.  To answer my question -- basically change of modem changes me from DSL to U-Verse / fiber optics.  OK.  On the phone for one hour in the A.M. with Gina and Wendy at AT&T.  Won't go into details of that call.  Feeling a little better about things now.  Maybe??  You hang up with somebody who told you s/he will fix everything, everything will be good.  And then it isn't.  Same thing happens over and over and over.  So at the moment, I'm hoping . . . .  Waiting to see what is on PAPER bills.  

This morning was talking to couple of unit owners in the building.  One of them is currently going through AT&T hell.  She has / had AT&T DSL.  Few days ago she could not get connection to internet.  Hasn't been able to since.  She's been talking and talking and talking with AT&T and gets no place.  Three of us agreed: between AT&T and Comcast here -- it's a monopoly and they know it.  There's no place else to go for internet connection.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Progress!  I got a PAPER bill in the snail-mail today.  As Wendy said on Wednesday, it is incorrect amount.  Don't pay that amount.  Basically deduct the $199 installation fee.  That leaves app. $50.  That is what I will pay by due date.  For next 11 months, bill should be app. $50 per month.  Just have to wait to see what is on my regular AT&T bill.  Should be no DSL charge and no charge for 2nd phone line that should now be disconnected.  We'll see . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool.  Glad it worked out.


----------

